# Ben Henderson vs Patricky Pitbull



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I've said MMA Lab is one of the worst MMA gyms more than once here(which is pretty funny considering commentators like Joe Rogan repeatedly claim MMA Lab is one of the "best" gyms).

Should make a big bet on Patricky Pitbull to defeat Ben Henderson(because MMA Lab, the gym Bendo trains out of, sucks).

Should I give MMA Lab a chance to prove me wrong?

:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm going to give them a chance just because I like Benson Henderson that much.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm going to give them a chance just because I like Benson Henderson that much.


Ben Henderson's gameplan is...

"Block his punches and kicks with your face and body, wait for him to get tired, then make your move."

Its not as successful a gameplan as it used to be. 

A lot of guys from MMA lab use the same gameplan.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought their strategy is counter punch, counter punch, counter punch.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I thought their strategy is counter punch, counter punch, counter punch.


Bryan Barbarena let Sage Northcutt punch him in the face until Sage got tired & that's when Barbarena made his move.

Ben Henderson let Rustam Khabilov punch him in the face until Khabilov got tired & that's when Henderson made his move.

John Moraga let Justin Scoggins punch him in the face until Scoggins got tired & that's when Moraga finished Scoggins with a choke.

Whether its planned or unplanned a lot of MMA lab guys lose their fights in the striking/wrestling/grappling departments until their opponents get tired & they can win the fight with their cardio/heart.

Ben Henderson let Andrey Koreshkov punch and knee him in the face but Koreshkov never really got tired so Henderson couldnt win the way he usually does.

Ben Henderson also let Michael Chandler punch him in the face and suplex him. Chandler faded late in the 5th but it wasn't enough for Henderson to pull out the win.

So. We'll have to see how well that strategy works against Patricky Freire.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well either way I stand corrected but on the other hand Patricky Freire didn't do much either.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Damn it, Bendo lost via split decision. Kinda wish he would change his gym, join ATT or maybe Jackson's. Mix things up a bit.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe then he can do things a little better.


----------

